# 180 gallon pics



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are some updated pics of my 180 gallon. 
Enjoy.

View attachment 77714

View attachment 77715

View attachment 77716

View attachment 77717


3.5" front
View attachment 77719


2" green terror donated from my friend
View attachment 77720

View attachment 77721


kind of old pic of my 2 jack dempsey's but i thought i'd throw them in here.
-with flash-
View attachment 77722

View attachment 77727

-without-
View attachment 77723


Peacock Bass with a mouthful
View attachment 77724

View attachment 77725

View attachment 77726


Clown Knife
View attachment 77728


Uro
View attachment 77729


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Great setup!

I hope to have one like that someday...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW..that's a beauty


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank Mauls. I love the sand dunes.

BTW...I forgot to let you know. I got the light and it is just as you described. Thanks man.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow

Awsome lookin Tank

Your Uro and Jack look great


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice looking layout. That dempsey is a beauty.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for your comments everybody!



Grosse Gurke said:


> Nice tank Mauls. I love the sand dunes.
> 
> BTW...I forgot to let you know. I got the light and it is just as you described. Thanks man.
> [snapback]1207301[/snapback]​


Thanks, the sand dunes are man.. errr fish made. They always dig them up, no matter how many times i fix them, there back to the dunes the next day.

And im glad u enjoy thelight!

mauls


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

great set up!!! But i was looking and looking and couldn't find any piranha in it???







was it behind the rocks???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great look'n tank and fish mauls


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Awesome set up with some great choice of fish









How are the P-bass doing/behaving?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

duende_df said:


> great set up!!! But i was looking and looking and couldn't find any piranha in it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah! i dont have any piranha's any more, i gave them to my dad there getting pretty big though.



NIKE said:


> Great look'n tank and fish mauls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, as usual man!


jan said:


> Awesome set up with some great choice of fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh the pbass are doing very well. I got them through there baby stages, when there very vulnerable to get diseases. They went through ICH, and they all had cloud eye. But there shipshape now.

I decided to get some pics of them with some fish in their mouths because that was only there 2nd time eating live fish. I give them a treat every now and then, but 98% of the time they eat frozen krill, cichlid pellets, and blood worms.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Love the set up and fish!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I got 3 new fish today!!! 2 datnoids and a frontosa!

The front is about 6" but not showing its best color right now.
Also its got a strange face on it, im not sure if it will grow out or not haha, but its unique


















my 2 dats, both around 4.5"





































I coudln't pass it up, the dats cost $25 a piece, and the front was $30!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Kick ass Set up Mauls.








The Uro is amazingly Bright. Great looking fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Kick ass Set up Mauls.:nod:
> The Uro is amazingly Bright. Great looking fish.










thanks mate. I actueally bought the uro as a fastea but they are often mis-labeld and hard to tell them apart at a small age, so im lucky it turned out so good lookiing


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that is one awesome set up....gl wen all those fish get huge, is that an oscar in the first pic at the top???


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

as a dempsey freak, I must say, great pics dude!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man I hate you mauls for having such a big ass tank...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is such a great setup. the plants and everything looks so natural. good job


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome you got some dats







i wan't some aswell. keep the pics comin of them lil fellers. and congrats.....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> awesome you got some dats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! i've been hunting for dats for over a year, and finally my friend that lives in springfield (3hrs away) had some at his lfs, so he said next time he's comming to town he'd pick some up for me and bring him down. They arrived just fine!

And thaks to everybody else that enjoyed the pics! i'll keep them updated!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

didnt u have an aro in there


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TormenT said:


> didnt u have an aro in there


 not in this one, i had a very small one awhile go in my 125 gallon, but it died from some unknown reason! only lived like a week, i coudln't get it to eat anything, i tried flakes, pellets, krill, guppies, even crickets and notta. that was back in the day


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

great tank! that dempsey has nice color! That tank makes me want to get rid of my p's and use my 240g for some cichlids.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> great tank! that dempsey has nice color! That tank makes me want to get rid of my p's and use my 240g for some cichlids.


do it dude...cichlid tank would be so much better


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!
Great to see the tank again!


----------

